# 9 [TV] Shows Guys Wish Women Wouldn’t Watch



## billski (Dec 14, 2011)

Lipstick Jungle
You don’t know this, women, but when Sex and the City finally ended its run on TV, guys all over the country got together for a secret celebration. 

Grey’s Anatomy
To use industry douche bag terms, this show is the tentpole in the line-up of terrible chick shows. 

The Biggest Loser: Families
We will never bitch about people wanting to get healthy, but it should be for the right reasons. Watching 400 pound people waddle on a treadmill and then weigh themselves is certainly not the right one. 

Project Runway
The little black dress is perfect and jeans and a T-shirt really can be amazing, but it seems like nothing make ladies want to dress sillier than watching this show. 

America’s Next Top Model
"Do you think that girl is pretty?" your girlfriend asks. If you say yes, you’re an asshole and if you say no, you’re a pig.

Extreme Makeover Home Edition
it gives viewers another reason to cry–and crying sucks. Crying is what you do when your dog dies or when you accidentally cut off one of your fingers with a table saw. 


Desperate Housewives
The worst way to end your weekend is watching a bunch of washed-up hags jabber on about their plots to kill their husbands 

Dancing with the Stars
We don’t make you go out and play tackle football every fall, so please just leave us out of this whole ballroom dancing thing.

Ugly Betty
If your girl ever asks you, "If she could do it, then why can’t I?" Tell her it’s because TV isn’t real and then start trying to pack your things into boxes while protecting your groin at the same time.

Source


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 14, 2011)

Billski you seem to know all about these shows, is there something you're not telling us? :wink:

I haven't watched a single minute of any of these shows so I learned something about them today.


----------



## ski stef (Dec 14, 2011)

I love this. Extreme makeover .. 100% accurate.  Greys and desperate I would like to dispute. All the others never watched.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife doesn't watch any of those shows, luckily.  However, there's a big one missing from the list - Glee.  I'd rather watch some of the shows listed above than watch that.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2011)

Chopped, Next Iron Chef, Top Gear, How It's Made- pretty much all that's ever on here. 
My wife does watch A Baby Story in secret.


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 15, 2011)

billski said:


> If your girl ever asks you, "If she could do it, then why can’t I?" Tell her it’s because TV isn’t real and then start trying to pack your things into boxes while protecting your groin at the same time.
> [



Even worse is, "If he can do that, why can't you?"  "Because they wrote the script so he could do that and win."  Ouch, OK, OK!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Chopped, Next Iron Chef, Top Gear, How It's Made- pretty much all that's ever on here.
> My wife does watch A Baby Story in secret.



Similar...

Pawn Stars, American Pickers, Gold Rush, some shows on Travel....ect. 

I'm happy Swamp Loggers is back on. Bobby Goodson!


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 15, 2011)

the gf is into Big Bang Theory right now.  I'm surprised there are so many of her girlfriends who like the show as well.  I'm glad there seems to be a growing love for nerds, but the show is so awful.  Tho I suppose I feel that way because the show kinda mimics what my college life was like.  Yep, I was only the engineer with the masters.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Similar...
> 
> Pawn Stars, American Pickers, Gold Rush, some shows on Travel....ect.
> 
> I'm happy Swamp Loggers is back on. Bobby Goodson!



+1  Although Gold Rush is starting to grow on me, if for no other reason than the inner 6yr old in me just loves to watch big pieces of heavy equipment operating   For the same reason I also found myself adding "Big Shrimping" to my recorded shows list on the DVR.  I guess that my inner Redneck is coming out too since I'm actually thinking about adding the new show on Discovery, "Moonshiners" to the DVR list :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy to say that my wife doesn't watch any of those shows.  The only semi "chick themed" show that she watches regularly is "True Blood" but that usually has some hot chick nudity in it, so that makes it okay in my book


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2011)

Wife watches Housewives of BH and NJ.  Daughter also got her into Jersy shore.  I only watch them for the train wreck that happens everytime.


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 15, 2011)

Oooh, that got me thinking, Spartacus and Game of Thrones are two shows I DO like watching with the gf, for similar reasons.



drjeff said:


> Happy to say that my wife doesn't watch any of those shows.  The only semi "chick themed" show that she watches regularly is "True Blood" but that usually has some hot chick nudity in it, so that makes it okay in my book


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Similar...
> 
> Pawn Stars, American Pickers, Gold Rush, some shows on Travel....ect.
> 
> I'm happy Swamp Loggers is back on. Bobby Goodson!



Re Gold Rush, Swamp Loggers, and the like- I kind of like them, guiltily, but they're so incredibly contrived. The Black Gold one, where the drilling rigs always seem to be 2 days away from losing everything, always seemed particularly fake. Turns out, at least one of the compaies runs 2 rigs, one that actually works, and the other one that doesn't and is entirely for the show. At least, according to a frined of a friend who does the insurance underwriting for the company- 2 completely different policies, one for a working rig, the other one basically for a movie set. Not surprising, really- having a camera crew cluttering up a working rig would be dangerous, and would piss off the entire crew.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> Oooh, that got me thinking, Spartacus and Game of Thrones are two shows I DO like watching with the gf, for similar reasons.



I think that the script writers and producers have figured out a winning forumla with these dark themed fantasy type shows.  Give some plot that has some of the classic love story with good and evil involved to keep the female audience watching, and then usually at a minimum of every 10 minutes have a scene with some hot chick nudity (and maybe a little violence every now and then too  ) to keep the guys watching.  The key is though, especially for keeping the female population watching is you can't have as much nudity as say a typical "Skin-e-max" flick, but yet have way more than mainstream films to keep both sexes interested  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, the story lines on some of the shows are "meh" and a bit fabricated. But I do like watching the equipment driving around and hauling crap. One day after watching Gold Rush, I was on craigslist looking for used loaders. What in the hell would I do with one? :lol: 

I love construction equipment. My grandfather, who I never met, was an equipment buyer for a construction company. I must have some of his DNA.


----------



## Terry (Dec 17, 2011)

Anything on HGTV. Everytime my wife watches any of those shows, she thinks up new home projects for me. My brother calls it the man hating channel!


----------



## hammer (Dec 17, 2011)

Terry said:


> Anything on HGTV. Everytime my wife watches any of those shows, she thinks up new home projects for me. My brother calls it the man hating channel!


Maybe she should watch the show Renovation Realities on DIY each time she thinks up a new home project...


----------



## AWinter (Dec 17, 2011)

My girlfriend tortures me with anything on Bravo.  Housewives, Millionaire Matchmaker....ugh

I usually give in when it's Top Chef.  That one isn't so bad.  I've seen a couple of the HGTV ones and they aren't too bad.


----------

